# festplatte mit udf/iso9660 formatieren?

## pieter_parker

hallo

habe das problem das ich ein geraet habe das fat32 per usb (stick/festplatte) nimmt, oder iso9660/udf bei dvds/bluray

ich will eine 20gig grosse datei auf das geraet bekommen, mit fat32 ist es nicht moeglich, und einen bluray brenner habe ich nicht

ist es moeglich eine festplatte im udf dateien system zu formtieren und zubeschreiben?

gibts bei iso9660 dateigroessen beschraenkungen? .. laesst sich eine festplatte mit iso9660 formatieren und beschreiben?

(selbst wenn es moeglich sein sollte, weiss ich nichtmal ob das geraet dies kann)

----------

## Hupf

Du könntest mit mkisofs ein UDF-System in einer Datei anlegen und deren Inhalt dann per dd auf die Partition schreiben. Getestet habe ich das allerdings noch nicht.

----------

## misterjack

Noch einfacher, du machst eine kleine FAT32-Partition, auf der der Windows-Treiber für ext2 liegt und eine zweite Partition in ext2/3.

----------

## c_m

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Noch einfacher, du machst eine kleine FAT32-Partition, auf der der Windows-Treiber für ext2 liegt und eine zweite Partition in ext2/3.

 

Wird vermutlich nicht zielführend sein, da es wohl eher um nen DVD-Player o.ä. geht und nicht um ein Windows System...

Die Frage ist allerdings ob das Gerät auch ein UDF/iso9660 vom Stick annimt und dort nicht zwangsweise VFAT/FAT32 vermutet.

Aber mal ne Frage nebenbei: Was hat man für 20Gig große Files? Ließe sich das nicht splitten?

----------

## misterjack

 *c_m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wird vermutlich nicht zielführend sein, da es wohl eher um nen DVD-Player o.ä. geht und nicht um ein Windows System...
> 
> 

 

Blanke Vermutung!

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Was hat man für 20Gig große Files?

 

Und genau damit beißt sich deine Vermutung  :Smile: 

----------

